# bobber floats



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I have dumb question. I dont want my bait to sit on the bottom floor of the ocean, so I would like to implement some type of floats. I do not really use a leader, just the braid line. I bought some of the cheaper foot ball bobber looking things, but not sure exactly how they would stay on the line. The round bobber types are more obvious. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They make surf tye rigs with cork floats on them.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like you have peg style floats. You pull the piece of plastic out of the end,run them line through the center, and hold it in place by pushing the plastic peg back in.


----------



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh, OK, Thanks linkfrog that makes total sense, I was wondering how those pin bobbers worked. It goes to show how much I don't know still  RuddeDogg, I did go and look at the rigs very closely and I see how it is done. For some reason I like to tie everything myself. I think I am set now with how this works!


----------

